# View User Sessions



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

Is there a way to view when each user in my domain logged in and logged out of windows? i am using windows server 2000 and all of my computers are windows XP


----------



## alexcarlson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
This information is logged in the Event Viewer.

Open Control Panel, select Classic View on the left side menu. Double click Administrative Tools and double click Event Viewer.In the Event Viewer, expand Windows Logs and select Security.There is a lot of information in this log. The easiest way to see the Log On/Log Off events is to first save the log as a text file.

Hope this helps.
Thanks


----------



## HarleyiteKaty (Nov 5, 2007)

this this isnt it, on the server there is only a log for the server and on the computers there is only one entry from 2006 or 2003


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You have to first set up Auditing or it won't log anything.
These should get you started:
How to enable and apply security auditing in Windows 2000
How to enable Active Directory access auditing in Windows 2000
HOW TO: Audit Active Directory Objects in Windows 2000


----------

